# Space wolves by McMuffin(pic heavy)



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

These are my space wolves, which i plan to paint slowly and with a lot of detail to a good tabletop quality. I should have weekly updates with them. here is the first batch of grey hunters, assembled, with 2 and a half painted. 
















here is the grey hunter with the Mark of the wulfen.









more grey hunters
















this is an SM i never painted, so i chopped him up and made him wolfish









grey hunter pack leader:

















used a chaos head for this one, a trophy from a past hunt









Finally my wolf guard, i wanted him to have a one-handed frost axe, so i cut off the top hand an green stuffed it.

















First 2 grey hunters painted:
i think my paint was a bit thick, cus i used fenris grey mixed with shadow grey as a basecoat and didn't water it down enough. i was very happy with the face and fur on the wolf tails though

















number 2:

















more to come over the next week comments and criticism appreciated

-McMuffin


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

In the last pic, that bolter could use a little touch up on the red. Otherwise they are looking pretty good so far!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

pchandler43 said:


> In the last pic, that bolter could use a little touch up on the red. Otherwise they are looking pretty good so far!


yeah, i sort of missed that, touched it up a few minutes ago, thanks.
edit: here is the finished pic









thanks for the comment


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

looks a lot better now.

my girl friend said the squad leader looks realistic only...really tiny...and on a desk....

like...."I'LL ATTACK YOUR PENCIL....WAAAA!"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are really nice. The squad leader does look really good. Were you going to do anything on the bases or just leave them black?

Anyway good job, it reminds me I need to get to work on my wolves.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

the squad looks pretty good. i'm glad someone if FINALLY using space wolves. ithought i was the only space wolves player eft in australia. tho the new codex probly has something to do with it... i myself finished my 3000 point 13th Company army 2 days before the new codex came out.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> Those are really nice. The squad leader does look really good. Were you going to do anything on the bases or just leave them black?
> 
> Anyway good job, it reminds me I need to get to work on my wolves.


yeah, i was half thinking of either basing them with heavy snow, so that it will cover parts of their feet, or putting lava on the bases


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

2nd round: I haven't had loads of time over the last week, so i have inly managed to get 2 more wolves completed. i,ve done the squad leader and wolf guard, tell me what you think of them. (sorry bout the pics, they are a little fuzzy
Squad leader :

























For the wolf guard, i didn't use any yellow paint, i used bubonic brown, because i like the finish it gives. i really took my time on the fur, so i tried to get a good pic of it

















finally, here is the next guy i am working on, he is basecoated and his face is done...well almost, eyes and teeth to do


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Red on the arms/bolters is very patchy. Personally, i hate seeing red on Tech. Reminds me of the 2nd Ed smurfs.

The 'space wolf grey' looks very good however.

What do you have inline next? I'm thinking a rhino or drop pod?


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work thus far, keep it up.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Orochi said:


> The Red on the arms/bolters is very patchy. Personally, i hate seeing red on Tech. Reminds me of the 2nd Ed smurfs.
> 
> The 'space wolf grey' looks very good however.
> 
> What do you have inline next? I'm thinking a rhino or drop pod?


i stuck in the red just to keep the grey hunter feel, normally i would go for grey of whatever colour is on the power armour. 
next in line are a squad of long fangs, 12th december will be my start date for them hopefully. i will be converting a rune priest from a commander kit. 
after that, christmas:biggrin:, a battle force will be making its way onto my desk, so i will have a drop pod. i am setting myself a rule of only buying new models when i have my current set painted, because if i don't, i will have a repeat of my half painted CSM army. when i have my infantry bulked out, i will be investing in some armour, like a redeemer and a whirlwind.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

The battle damage on the grey hunters looks great, the only thing i dont like is the red(but that has already been addressed) and the face on the squad leader, i think its to clean, maybe hit it with a light wash, but thats just my opinion


----------

